# Is this the new anti-vaping zeitgeist?



## CMMACKEM (23/10/21)

Kick fluid-in-the lungs right in the nuts! Say goodbye to popcorn-lung! Formaldehyde in ecigs? Never heard of it! Collapsed lung? That is so 2010's

We are now inhaling metals into our body, they are even getting "celebrities" involved.





Didn't know Trevor Noah got involved in 2019.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

